
TomTom GPS watches you drive, sets your insurance rate accordingly  - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/117889-tomtom-watches-you-drive-insurance-rate
======
paulhauggis
I wouldn't accept this. First it will be optional. When the insurance
companies (or government) sees how much they will be able to watch us, it will
be mandatory.

